# no sera bien preguntar por donde esta gentoo v1.0rc13 y enoc

## vexatious

No sera bien preguntar, pero donde queda archivo de gentoo v1.0 release candidate antes de ano 2000 y cache de distfiles con enoch?  Tambien middleware de crossover y ajuda crusar programas de juego Doom a paketes de machina como super Nintendo, sega 32x, atari jaguar, etc.  Gracias ten buen dia.

----------

